# Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 9, 2017)

```
<p>B&H Photo has launched a new series sponsored by Canon & Sony called “Women of influence”. B&H Photo has met and talked with ten women that make a difference in the fields of photography and film. The first two episodes have launched and there will be 8 more between now and May 10, 2017.</p>
<p>You can check out the series <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/promotion/12786/women-of-influence.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">here</a>.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>From B&H Photo</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Women of Influence is an inspirational look at the talent, drive, and perseverance that forged some remarkable photographic and filmmaking careers.</p>
<p>Ten leading women explore their works, the stories of how each built careers, overcame challenges, and developed signature styles.</p>
<p>This series is brought to you by B&H, with the generous support of Canon and Sony.</p></blockquote>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XUucGrrwuQU" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*

Nice thing to do by B&H. 

Shot on Sony cameras with Canon lenses perhaps? That would make the most sense.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*

Or...will Canon and Sony soon be sensor partners? Hearing wedding bells?


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*

My top 3 favorite photographers. Her photos inspired me:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jopa (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*



Dylan777 said:


> My top 3 favorite photographers. Her photos inspired me:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Very nice processing indeed! I would like to learn from the same source


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*

Very nice. Though the cynic is me wonders if this is just a PR move as comes almost exactly one-year after they were sued by the federal government for gender and race discrimination. 

Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*



bdeutsch said:


> Very nice. Though the cynic is me wonders if this is just a PR move as comes almost exactly one-year after they were sued by the federal government for gender and race discrimination.



Perhaps I'm just excessively cynical too, but these things always taste like PR in my mouth.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*



Jopa said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My top 3 favorite photographers. Her photos inspired me:
> ...



Basic:
http://www.diyphotography.net/elena-shumilova-a-k-a-photographer-mom-shares-her-techniques-for-photographing-kids/

Deeper:
https://elenashumilova.smugmug.com/Pages/Workshops


----------



## Jopa (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*



Dylan777 said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Thanks! I'm more interested in the processing techniques, seems she got mad photoshop skills.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Women of Influence Series Presented by B&H Photo*



Dylan777 said:


> My top 3 favorite photographers. Her photos inspired me:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Thanks, Dylan. Refreshing and inspiring stuff!


----------

